# شرح سفر الرؤيا بالصور



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

رؤيا يوحنا​ 


-------------------------------------------------------------​ 
انا   يوحنا اخوكم وشريككم في الضيقة وفي ملكوت يسوع المسيح وصبره كنت في   الجزيرة التي تدعى بطمس من اجل كلمة الله ومن اجل شهادة يسوع المسيح. كنت في الروح في يوم الرب وسمعت ورائي ا عظيما ك بوق قائلا انا هو الالف والياء. الاول والآخر. والذي تراه اكتب في كتاب وارسل الى السبع الكنائس​ 
 (رؤيا يوحنا 1: 9-11)​ 


فالتفت لانظر ال الذي تكلم معي​ 
 (رؤيا يوحنا 1: 12)​ 







​ 


ولما التفت رأيت سبع مناير من ذهب في وسط السبع المناير شبه ابن انسان متسربلا بثوب الى الرجلين ومتمنطقا عند صدره بمنطقة من ذهب. واما راسه وشعره فابيضان كالصوف الابيض كالثلج وعيناه كلهيب نار ورجلاه شبه النحاس النقي كانهما محميّتان في أتون وه ك مياه كثيرة ومعه في يده اليمنى سبعة كواكب. وسيف ماض ذو حدين يخرج من فمه ووجهه كالشمس وهي تضيء في قوتها​ 
 (رؤيا يوحنا 1: 12-16)​ 








​ 


-------------------------------------------------------------​ 
بعد هذا نظرت واذا باب مفتوح في السماء وال الاول الذي سمعته كبوق يتكلم معي قائلا اصعد الى هنا فأريك ما لا بدّ ان يصير بعد هذا​ 
(رؤيا يوحنا 4 : 1)​ 






وللوقت صرت في الروح واذا عرش موضوع في السماء وعلى العرش جالس. وكان الجالس في المنظر شبه حجر اليشب والعقيق وقوس قزح حول العرش في المنظر شبه الزمرد. وحول العرش اربعة وعشرون عرشا. ورأيت على العروش اربعة وعشرين شيخا جالسين متسربلين بثياب بيض وعلى رؤوسهم اكاليل من ذهب. ومن العرش يخرج بروق ورعود واصوات. وامام العرش سبعة مصابيح نار متّقدة هي سبعة ارواح الله. وقدّام العرش بحر زجاج شبه البلور. وفي وسط العرش وحول العرش اربعة حيوانات مملوءة عيونا من قدام ومن وراء والحيوان الاول شبه اسد والحيوان الثاني شبه عجل والحيوان الثالث له وجه مثل وجه انسان والحيوان الرابع شبه نسر طائر.والاربعة الحيوانات لكل واحد منها ستة اجنحة حولها ومن داخل مملوءة عيونا   ولا تزال نهارا وليلا قائلة قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الاله القادر على كل شيء   الذي كان والكائن والذي يأتي ​ 




 (يوحنا 4: 2-8 )​ 


وحينما تعطي الحيوانات مجدا وكرامة وشكرا للجالس على العرش الحي الى ابد الآبدين يخرّ الاربعة والعشرون شيخا قدام الجالس على العرش ويسجدون للحي الى ابد الآبدين ويطرحون اكاليلهم امام العرش قائلين انت مستحق ايها الرب ان تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لانك انت خلقت كل الاشياء وهي بارادتك كائنة وخلقت​ 
 (يوحنا 4 : 9-11)​ 


 -------------------------------------------------------------​ 
 فقال لي واحد من الشيوخ لا تبك. هوذا قد غلب الاسد الذي من سبط يهوذا اصل داود ليفتح السفر ويفك ختومه السبعة ​ 
 (يوحنا 5:5)​ 




 



​ 


------------------------------------------------------------- ​ 


ونظرت لما فتح الخروف واحدا من الختوم السبعة وسمعت واحدا من الاربعة الحيوانات قائلا ك رعد هلم وانظر. فنظرت واذا فرس ابيض والجالس عليه معه قوس وقد أعطي اكليلا وخرج غالبا ولكي يغلب​ 




 ولما فتح الختم الثاني سمعت الحيوان الثاني قائلا هلم وانظر. فخرج فرس آخر احمر وللجالس عليه أعطي ان ينزع السلام من الارض وان يقتل بعضهم بعضا وأعطي سيفا عظيما​ 


 ولما فتح الختم الثالث سمعت الحيوان الثالث قائلا هلم وانظر.فنظرت واذا فرس اسود والجالس عليه معه ميزان في يده. وسمعت ا في وسط الاربعة الحيوانات قائلا ثمنية قمح بدينار وثلاث ثماني شعير بدينار واما الزيت والخمر فلا تضرهما​ 


 ولما فتح الختم الرابع سمعت  الحيوان الرابع قائلا هلم وانظر   فنظرت واذا فرس اخضر والجالس عليه اسمه الموت والهاوية تتبعه واعطيا   سلطانا على ربع الارض ان يقتلا بالسيف والجوع والموت وبوحوش الارض​ 
 (رؤيا يوحنا6 : 1-8)​ 




 



​ 



ولما فتح الختم الخامس رأيت تحت الم نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل كلمة الله ومن اجل الشهادة التي كانت عندهم. وصرخوا ب عظيم قائلين حتى متى ايها السيد القدوس و لا تقضي وتنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الارض. فأعطوا كل واحد ثيابا بيضا وقيل لهم ان يستريحوا زمانا يسيرا ايضا حتى يكمل العبيد رفقاؤهم واخوتهم ايضا العتيدون ان يقتلوا مثلهم​ 


 (رؤيا يوحنا 6 :9-11)






 



​ 




-------------------------------------------------------------​ 

 ونظرت لما فتح الختم السادس واذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت والشمس صارت سوداء كمسح من شعر والقمر صار كالدم ونجوم السماء سقطت الى الارض كما تطرح شجرة التين سقاطها اذا هزتها ريح عظيمة والسماء انفلقت كدرج ملتف وكل جبل وجزيرة تزحزحا من موضعهما. وملوك الارض والعظماء والاغنياء والامراء والاقوياء وكل عبد وكل حرّ اخفوا انفسهم في المغاير وفي صخور الجبال وهم يقولون للجبال والصخور اسقطي علينا واخفينا عن وجه الجالس على العرش وعن غضب الخروف لانه قد جاء يوم غضبه العظيم ومن يستطيع الوقوف​ 
 (رؤيا يوحنا 6: 12-17)​ 






​ 






ورأيت ملاكا آخر طالعا من مشرق الشمس معه ختم الله الحي فنادى ب عظيم الى الملائكة الاربعة الذين أعطوا ان يضروا الارض والبحر قائلا لا تضروا الارض ولا البحر ولا الاشجار حتى نختم عبيد الهنا على جباههم​ 


 (رؤيا يوحنا 7 :2-3)​ 





 



​ 




بعد  هذا نظرت واذا جمع كثير لم  يستطع احد ان يعدّه من كل الامم والقبائل  والشعوب والألسنة واقفون امام  العرش وامام الخروف ومتسربلين بثياب بيض وفي  ايديهم سعف النخل وهم يصرخون ب عظيم قائلين الخلاص لالهنا الجالس على العرش وللخروف. وجميع الملائكة كانوا واقفين حول العرش​ 


 (رؤيا يوحنا 7: 9-11)​ 



ولما فتح الختم السابع حدث سكوت في السماء نحو نصف ساعة. ورأيت السبعة الملائكة الذين يقفون امام الله وقد أعطوا سبعة ابواق​ 


 (رؤيا يوحنا 8: 1-2)​ 





 



​ 




فبوّق الملاك الاول فحدث برد ونار مخلوطان بدم وألقيا الى الارض فاحترق ثلث الاشجار واحترق كل عشب اخضر​ 


 (رؤيا يوحنا 8: 7)​ 





 



​ 




يتبع​


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

ثم رأيت ملاكا آخر قويا نازلا من السماء متسربلا بسحابة وعلى راسه قوس قزح ووجهه كالشمس ورجلاه كعمودي نار ومعه في يده سفر صغير مفتوح فوضع رجله اليمنى على البحر واليسرى على الارض وصرخ ب عظيم كما يزمجر الاسد. وبعدما صرخ تكلمت الرعود السبعة باصواتها.وبعدما تكلمت الرعود السبعة باصواتها كنت مزمعا ان اكتب فسمعت ا من    السماء قائلا لي اختم على ما تكلمت به الرعود السبعة ولا تكتبه. والملاك الذي رأيته واقفا على البحر وعلى الارض رفع يده الى السماء واقسم بالحي الى ابد الآبدين الذي خلق السماء وما فيها والارض وما فيها والبحر وما فيه ان لا يكون زمان بعد بل في ايام  الملاك السابع متى ازمع ان يبوّق يتم ايضا سرّ الله كما بشر عبيده الانبياء
(رؤيا يوحنا 10 : 1-7)



 





-------------------------------------------------------------
 ثم أعطيت قصبة شبه عصا ووقف الملاك قائلا لي قم وقس هيكل الله والم والساجدين فيه. واما الدار التي هي خارج الهيكل فاطرحها خارجا ولا تقسها لانها قد أعطيت للامم وسيدوسون المدينة المقدسة اثنين واربعين شهرا. وسأعطي لشاهدي فيتنبآن الفا ومئتين وستين يوما لابسين مسوحا. هذان هما الزيتونتان والمنارتان القائمتان امام رب الارض. وان كان احد يريد ان يؤذيهما تخرج نار من فمهما وتأكل اعداءهما وان كان احد يريد ان يؤذيهما فهكذا لا بد ان يقتل
 (رؤيا يوحنا 11: 1-5) 

-------------------------------------------------------------
 وظهرت آية عظيمة في السماء امرأة متسربلة بالشمس والقمر تحت رجليها وعلى راسها اكليل من اثني عشر كوكبا وهي حبلى تصرخ متمخضة ومتوجعة لتلد.وظهرت آية اخرى في السماء. هوذا تنين عظيم احمر له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون وعلى رؤوسه سبعة تيجان. وذنبه يجر ثلث نجوم السماء فطرحها الى الارض. والتنين وقف امام المرأة العتيدة ان تلد حتى يبتلع ولدها متى ولدت. فولدت ابنا ذكرا عتيدا ان يرعى جميع الامم بعصا من حديد. واختطف ولدها الى الله والى عرشه. والمرأة هربت الى البرية حيث لها موضع معد من الله لكي يعولوها هناك الفا ومئتين وستين يوما
(رؤيا يوحنا 12: 1-6)

-------------------------------------------------------------
 وحدثت حرب في السماء. ميخائيل وملائكته حاربوا التنين وحارب التنين وملائكته ولم يقووا فلم يوجد مكانهم بعد ذلك في السماء. فطرح التنين العظيم الحية القديمة المدعو ابليس والشيطان الذي يضل العالم كله طرح الى الارض وطرحت معه ملائكته.
 (رؤيا يوحنا 12: 7-9)


 





ولما رأى التنين انه طرح الى الارض اضطهد المرأة التي ولدت الابن الذكر فأعطيت المرأة جناحي النسر العظيم لكي تطير الى البرية الى موضعها حيث تعال زمانا وزمانين ونصف زمان من وجه الحية
 (رؤيا يوحنا 12: 13-14)

فالقت الحية من فمها وراء المرأة ماء كنهر لتجعلها تحمل بالنهر فاعانت الارض المرأة وفتحت الارض فمها وابتلعت النهر الذي ألقاه التنين من فمه. فغضب التنين على المرأة وذهب ليصنع حربا مع باقي نسلها الذين يحفظون وصايا الله وعندهم شهادة يسوع المسيح
 (رؤيا يوحنا 12: 15-17)








-------------------------------------------------------------
 ثم وقفت على رمل البحر. فرأيت وحشا طالعا من البحر له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون وعلى قرونه عشرة تيجان وعلى رؤوسه اسم تجديف. والوحش الذي رأيته كان شبه نمر وقوائمه كقوائم دب وفمه كفم اسد واعطاه التنين قدرته وعرشه وسلطانا عظيما. ورأيت واحدا من رؤوسه كانه مذبوح للموت وجرحه المميت قد شفي وتعجبت كل الارض وراء الوحش وسجدوا للتنين الذي اعطى السلطان للوحش وسجدوا للوحش قائلين من هو مثل الوحش. من يستطيع ان يحاربه. وأعطي فما يتكلم بعظائم وتجاديف وأعطي سلطانا ان يفعل اثنين واربعين شهرا. ففتح فمه بالتجديف على الله ليجدف على اسمه وعلى مسكنه وعلى الساكنين في السماء. وأعطي ان يصنع حربا مع القديسين ويغلبهم وأعطي سلطانا على كل قبيلة ولسان وامّة. فسيسجد له جميع الساكنين على الارض الذين ليست اسماؤهم مكتوبة منذ تأسيس العالم في سفر حياة الخروف الذي . من له اذن فليسمع. ان كان احد يجمع سبيا فالى السبي يذهب. وان كان احد يقتل بالسيف فينبغي ان يقتل بالسيف. هنا صبر القديسين وايمانهم
 ثم رأيت وحشا آخر طالعا من الارض وكان له قرنان شبه خروف وكان يتكلم كتنين. ويعمل بكل سلطان الوحش الاول امامه ويجعل الارض والساكنين فيها يسجدون للوحش الاول الذي شفي جرحه المميت. ويصنع آيات عظيمة حتى انه يجعل نارا تنزل من السماء على الارض قدام الناس.ويضل الساكنين على الارض بالآيات التي أعطي ان يصنعها امام الوحش قائلا    للساكنين على الارض ان يصنعوا صورة للوحش الذي كان به جرح السيف وعاش. وأعطي ان يعطي روحا لصورة الوحش حتى تتكلم صورة الوحش ويجعل جميع الذين لا يسجدون لصورة الوحش يقتلون. ويجعل الجميع الصغار والكبار والاغنياء والفقراء والاحرار والعبيد تصنع لهم سمة على يدهم اليمنى او على جبهتهم وان لا يقدر احد ان يشتري او يبيع الا من له السمة او اسم الوحش او عدد اسمه. هنا الحكمة.من له فهم فليحسب عدد الوحش فانه عدد انسان.وعدده ست مئة وستة وستون
 (رؤيا يوحنا 13: 1-18)
 



 







وسمعت ا عظيما من الهيكل قائلا للسبعة الملائكة امضوا واسكبوا جامات غضب الله على الارض.
 (رؤيا يوحنا 16: 1)








-------------------------------------------------------------
 فمضى الاول وسكب جامه على الارض فحدثت دمامل خبيثة ورديّة على الناس الذين بهم سمة الوحش والذين يسجدون لصورته

 ثم سكب الملاك الثاني جامه على البحر فصار دما كدم ميت. وكل نفس حية ماتت في البحر.
 ثم سكب الملاك الثالث جامه على الانهار وعلى ينابيع المياه فصارت دما. وسمعت ملاك المياه يقول عادل انت ايها الكائن والذي كان والذي يكون لانك حكمت هكذا. لانهم سفكوا دم قديسين وانبياء فأعطيتهم دما ليشربوا. لانهم مستحقون. وسمعت آخر من الم قائلا نعم ايها الرب الاله القادر على كل شيء حق وعادلة هي احكامك

 ثم سكب الملاك الرابع جامه على الشمس فأعطيت ان تحرق الناس بنار فاحترق الناس احتراقا عظيما وجدفوا على اسم الله الذي له سلطان على هذه الضربات ولم يتوبوا ليعطوه مجدا

 ثم سكب الملاك الخامس جامه على عرش الوحش فصارت مملكته مظلمة وكانوا يعضّون على ألسنتهم من الوجع وجدفوا على اله السماء من اوجاعهم ومن قروحهم ولم يتوبوا عن اعمالهم
 ثم سكب الملاك السادس جامه على النهر الكبير الفرات فنشف ماؤه لكي يعد طريق الملوك الذين من مشرق الشمس. ورأيت من فم التنين ومن فم الوحش ومن فم النبي الكذاب ثلاثة ارواح نجسة شبه ضفادع. فانهم ارواح شياطين صانعة آيات تخرج على ملوك العالم وكل المسكونة لتجمعهم لقتال ذلك اليوم العظيم يوم الله القادر على كل شيء ها انا آتي كلص. طوبى لمن يسهر ويحفظ ثيابه لئلا يمشي عريانا فيروا عورته. فجمعهم الى الموضع الذي يدعى بالعبرانية هرمجدون

 ثم سكب الملاك السابع جامه على الهواء فخرج  عظيم من هيكل السماء من العرش قائلا قد تم. فحدثت اصوات ورعود وبروق. وحدثت زلزلة عظيمة لم يحدث مثلها منذ صار الناس على الارض زلزلة بمقدارها عظيمة هكذا. وصارت المدينة العظيمة ثلاثة اقسام ومدن الامم سقطت وبابل العظيمة ذكرت امام الله ليعطيها كاس خمر سخط غضبه. وكل جزيرة هربت وجبال لم توجد. وبرد عظيم نحو ثقل وزنة نزل من السماء على الناس فجدّف الناس على الله من ضربة البرد لان ضربته عظيمة جدا
 (رؤيا يوحنا 16: 2-21)

 






​
​


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------
 ثم  جاء واحد من السبعة   الملائكة  الذين معهم السبعة الجامات وتكلم معي قائلا  لي هلم فأريك   دينونة الزانية  العظيمة الجالسة على المياه الكثيرة التي زنى معها ملوك الارض وسكر سكان الارض من خمر زناها. فمضى بي بالروح الى برية فرأيت امرأة جالسة على وحش قرمزي مملوء اسماء تجديف له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون. والمرأة كانت متسربلة بارجوان وقرمز ومتحلية بذهب وحجارة كريمة ولؤلؤ ومعها كاس من ذهب في يدها مملوءة رجاسات ونجاسات زناها وعلى جبهتها اسم مكتوب. سرّ بابل العظيمة ام الزواني ورجاسات الارض. ورأيت المرأة سكرى من دم القديسين ومن دم شهداء يسوع. فتعجبت لما رأيتها تعجبا عظيما
 (رؤيا يوحنا 17: 1- 6)
 






 

-------------------------------------------------------------
 ثم رأيت السماء مفتوحة واذا فرس ابيض والجالس عليه يدعى امينا وصادقا وبالعدل يحكم ويحارب. وعيناه كلهيب نار وعلى راسه تيجان كثيرة وله اسم مكتوب ليس احد يعرفه الا هو. وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله. والاجناد الذين في السماء كانوا يتبعونه على خيل بيض لابسين بزا ابيض ونقيا ومن فمه يخرج سيف ماض لكي يضرب به الامم وهو سيرعاهم بعصا من حديد وهو يدوس معصرة خمر سخط وغضب الله القادر على كل شيء. وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الارباب
 (رؤيا يوحنا 19: 11-16)

 





ورأيت ملاكا نازلا من السماء معه مفتاح الهاوية وسلسلة عظيمة على يده. 
 (رؤيا يوحنا 20: 1) 

-------------------------------------------------------------
 فقبض على التنين الحية القديمة الذي هو ابليس والشيطان وقيّده الف سنة وطرحه في الهاوية واغلق عليه وختم عليه لكي لا يضل الامم في ما بعد حتى تتم الالف سنة وبعد ذلك لا بد ان يحل زمانا يسيرا

 (رؤيا يوحنا 20: 2-3)

 



 

 

 
-------------------------------------------------------------
 ثم رأيت عرشا عظيما ابيض والجالس عليه الذي من وجهه هربت الارض والسماء ولم يوجد لهما موضع. ورأيت الاموات صغارا وكبارا واقفين امام الله
 (رؤيا يوحنا 20: 11- 12)








-------------------------------------------------------------
 وانفتحت اسفار وانفتح سفر آخر هو سفر الحياة ودين الاموات مما هو مكتوب في الاسفار بحسب اعمالهم.
 (رؤيا يوحنا 20: 12)

 





-------------------------------------------------------------
وكل من لم يوجد مكتوبا في سفر الحياة طرح في بحيرة النار
 (رؤيا يوحنا 20: 15)







-------------------------------------------------------------
 ثم  جاء اليّ واحد من   السبعة  الملائكة الذين معهم السبع الجامات المملوءة من  السبع الضربات   الاخيرة  وتكلم معي قائلا هلم فأريك العروس امرأة الخروف. 
 (رؤيا يوحنا 21: 9) 
 

 

 
-------------------------------------------------------------
 وذهب بي بالروح الى جبل عظيم عال وأراني المدينة العظيمة اورشليم المقدسة نازلة من السماء من عند الله لها مجد الله ولمعانها شبه اكرم حجر كحجر يشب بلوري.<وكان لها سور عظيم وعال وكان لها اثنا عشر بابا وعلى الابواب اثنا عشر ملاكا واسماء مكتوبة هي اسماء اسباط بني اسرائيل الاثني عشر. من الشرق ثلاثة ابواب ومن الشمال ثلاثة ابواب ومن الجنوب ثلاثة ابواب ومن الغرب ثلاثة ابواب. وسور المدينة كان له اثنا عشر اساسا وعليها اسماء رسل الخروف الاثني عشر.
 (رؤيا يوحنا 21: 10- 14)

-------------------------------------------------------------

 والمدينة لا تحتاج الى الشمس ولا الى القمر ليضيئا فيها لان مجد الله قد انارها والخروف سراجها. وتمشي شعوب المخلّصين بنورها وملوك الارض يجيئون بمجدهم وكرامتهم اليها. وابوابها لن تغلق نهارا لان ليلا لا يكون هناك. ويجيئون بمجد الامم وكرامتهم اليها. ولن يدخلها شيء دنس ولا ما يصنع رجسا وكذبا الا المكتوبين في سفر حياة الخروف
 (رؤيا يوحنا 21: 23 - 27)

-------------------------------------------------------------

وها انا آتي سريعا واجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله.
انا الالف والياء.
البداية والنهاية. 
الاول والآخر.
طوبى للذين يصنعون وصاياه لكي يكون سلطانهم على شجرة الحياة 
ويدخلوا من الابواب الى المدينة.
لان خارجا الكلاب والسحرة والزناة والقتلة وعبدة الاوثان وكل من يحب ويصنع كذبا
(رؤيا يوحنا 22: 12- 15)​


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]x77e23oTFIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PjaEis5hI1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4b8sF22fUh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يباركك اني بل علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EQ7GeHIgYtw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

تفسير  سفر الرؤيا  لابونا داود لمعى كاملا ً  ​ 









​ 






















مقدمــــة ســــفر الرؤيـــا - شرح و تفسير أبونا داوود لمعي​ 














الإصحاح الأول  لسفر الرؤيا - الجزء الاول للأب داود لمعي​ 


https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&...yEQsgFZLohP21e_Qw&sig2=mxkr1oLO8nAYvIVR1E7MoA
 


الإصحاح الأول  لسفر الرؤيا - الجزء الثاني للأب داود لمعي​ 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVCiJdv9H8c&list=PLaIPEPqAfkZW5z7QDFlSoYQz5ua_O5ny1&index=4
 


الإصحاح الثاني لسفر الرؤيا - الجزء الاول للأب داوود لمعي ​ 


https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&...q6hFzHwU1iivNZtTA&sig2=KNIO0PA-SMq6P54FiSGJjQ
 


الإصحاح الثاني لسفر الرؤيا ـ الجزء الثاني للأب داود لمعي ​ 


https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&...dJSB0F52DxTF1RtyQ&sig2=46zW972PXNmdKwMHjEAXVg
 


الإصحاح الثاني لسفر الرؤيا - الجزء الثالث للأب داود لمعي ​ 


https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&...gqBB5DPvyt5yPCdIw&sig2=7IglMOsIfsuCm3GhlZ-VZw
 


الإصحاح الثالث لسفر الرؤيا - الجزء الثاني للأب داود لمعي ​ 


https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&...zLwP-N4t1wZTnYLdw&sig2=I7OYJPAtWItFT2lbE5Lz3A
 


الإصحاح الرابـــــع  لسفر الرؤيا - للأب داوود لمعي​ 

الإصحاح الخامس لسفر الرؤيا  - للأب داوود لمعي​ 
الإصحاح السادس لسفر الرؤيا - للأب داوود لمعي​ 
الأصحاح الســابع لسفر الرؤيا - للأب داود لمعى ​ 
الإصحاح الثامـــن لسفر الرؤيا - للأب داوود لمعي​ 
الإصحاح التاسع لسفر الرويا - للأب داوود لمعي​ 
الإصحاح العاشر لسفر الرويا - للأب داوود لمعي​ 
الإصحاح العاشر لسفر الرؤيا  ـ للأب داوود لمعي 2​ 
الإصحاح الحــــادي عشر لسفر الرؤيا - للأب داوود لمعي​ 

الإصحاح الثـــــاني عشر لسفر الرؤيا - للأب داوود لمعي


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piD00bNuxvA
 


الإصحاح الثـــــالث عشر لسفر الرؤيا - للأب داوود لمعي​ 

الإصحاح الرابــــــع عشر لسفر الرؤيا - للأب داوود لمعي​ 
الإصحاح الخامس عشر لسفر الرؤيا - للأب داوود لمعي​ 

الإصحاح السادس عشر لسفر الرؤيا ـ للأب داوود لمعي -الحلقة 1


https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&...aVVrsH783CauhL7UQ&sig2=TQIjWDLgQsLF9zgmA3c_ew
 


الإصحاح السادس عشر لسفر الرؤيا - للأب داوود لمعي​ 

الإصحاح الســابع عشر لسفر الرؤيا - للأب داوود لمعي​ 
الإصحاح الثامـــن عشر لسفر الرؤيا - للأب داوود لمعي​ 
الإصحاح التاسـع عشر لسفر الرؤيا - للأب داوود لمعي​ 

الإصحاح التاسع عشر لسفر الرؤيا  ـ للأب داوود لمعي 2





الإصحاح العشرون لسفر الرؤيا - للأب داوود لمعي (هام جداً ) 



http://rofa100100.blogspot.com/2014/11/blog-post_71.html​


----------



## tamav maria (8 فبراير 2015)

الله رووووعه يااني 
موضوع اكثر من رائع
انا بحب جدا سفر الرؤيا 
وقراته بالشرح عدة مرات
تسلم ايدك اني​


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

للي بيحب ينزل سفر الرؤية من هاد الرابط
http://www.athanasiusdeacons.net/Data/Download.aspx?fid=2493


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> ربنا يباركك اني بل علي الموضوع الرائع


 
الروعة مرورك 
ثانكس


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> الله رووووعه يااني​
> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> انا بحب جدا سفر الرؤيا
> وقراته بالشرح عدة مرات
> تسلم ايدك اني​


 
الله على رووعة تشجيعك ياغالية 
هو مرورك بحد ذاته ظاهرة مميزة 
ربنا يبارك فيكِ


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

سفر الرؤيا 
 
إستماع متواصل
 


http://www.4shared.com/playlist/7LI2...magdy-f__.html
 


 
حمل 
 


http://www.4shared.com/audio/z2f4qGY7/01_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/4fXUepWO/02_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/CHPNlzUk/03_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/vNofCY1E/04_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/sbbJdtTO/05_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/bdG-ZkKK/06_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/ES1uoSz7/07_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/F_KiRRMY/08_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/KZwji025/09_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/cgPWTOad/10_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/GkV3oAsB/11_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/RioA-bBx/12_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/96Y9k_tQ/13_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/4Ma8LIdH/14_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/GjzLU0Dd/15_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/nd8JpDTl/16_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/pwPrJ4Oa/17_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/JzzeKK1a/18_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/C2prlYOA/19_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/j5S7CzZo/20_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/u25lRCNc/21_online.html
 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/YSPXP4ac/22_online.html


----------



## اني بل (8 فبراير 2015)

تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصوت والصورة واللينك امامك رررررررررررررررررررائع وجميل وسهل الفهم 

4shared.com4shared.com/file/28647451/9347da04/___


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (12 فبراير 2015)

سلام ونعمة الرب معكِ دائماً​تحيتي و تقديري أختي العزيزة اني بيل على الموموضوع الكامل المثمرة والمفيدة جداً​مع جميل الشكر الجزيل لتعب محبتك وأنتي ، متميزة دائماً في أعمالك الرائعة جداً 
الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك المباركة​والمجد دائماً لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح .. دائماً آمين .​


----------



## اني بل (12 فبراير 2015)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> سلام ونعمة الرب معكِ دائماً
> 
> تحيتي و تقديري أختي العزيزة اني بيل على الموموضوع الكامل المثمرة والمفيدة جداً​مع جميل الشكر الجزيل لتعب محبتك وأنتي ، متميزة دائماً في أعمالك الرائعة جداً
> الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك المباركة​
> ...


 
ربنا يخليك ربنا بيستاهل نديلو ا العمر كله ونخدم عالطوووووووول
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (14 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HR0hR5Wl0R8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اني بل (14 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qmt29n1Fk5E[/YOUTUBE]

تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظه الرابعه


----------



## اني بل (14 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]atbnIWO8gNQ[/YOUTUBE]

تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظه الخامسه


----------



## اني بل (14 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9IbFA24577U[/YOUTUBE]

تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظه الثانيه


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

*  تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث كامـــلاً *


​ 



 
​ * تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الاولي*


* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الثانيـــــه*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الثالثــــــه*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الرابعــــــه*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الخامسـه*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة السادسه*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الســـابعه*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الثـــــامنه*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة التاســـــعة*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة العاشــــــره*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الحادية عشر*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الثانية عشر*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الثالثة عشر*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الرابعة عشر*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الخامسة عشر*

* ‫تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث العظة السادسة عشر*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شتودة الثالث  العظة السابعة عشر*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنودة  الثالث العظة الثامنـــة عشر*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث العظة التاســعة عشر*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة العشـــــــــــــرون*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الواحد و العشرون*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الثانية و العشرون*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الثالثة و العشرين*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الرابعة والعشرين*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الخامسه و العشرين*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة السادسة و العشرين*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الســابعة و العشرين*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الثامنــــة و العشرين*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظه التاسعه و العشـرين*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الثلاثون*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظه الواحد والثلاثون*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الثانية و الثلاثون*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظه الثالثة و الثلاثون*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظه الرابعـة والثلاثون*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث العظة الخامسة و الثلاثون*​


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2015)

* شرح وتفاسيروتأملات سفر الرؤيا كاملاً *



​ 



 
 

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث كامـــلاً*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لنيافة الأنبا رافائيل كامــــــلاً .‎*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا لابونا داود لمعـــى كامــــــلاً .*

* تأملات في: " سفر الرؤيا " للأب متى المسكين .*

* تفسير سفر الرؤيا القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى .*
* *

​ 
 كتابات الاباء فى شــرح و تفسير سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي :​


----------

